# S3 pics and info from NAIAS



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Hey guys:

George and I are at the NAIAS today and part of tomorrow. I know how excited everyone in here is, so I wanted to go over a couple of things.

First.... when we were driving here yesterday, we actually saw an Audi carrier with a couple of A3 sedans on it. We hoped they were headed to a dealer or something, but we asked and were told they were probably for the show or training or something, so we're not quite there *yet.*

We went to the Audi press conference today, and I spent some time in the Sepang Blue US spec S3 that's on display here. I took some pics:


















































This car apparently has a lot of Exclusive options on it. There was a point in time when Audi USA was no longer going to offer Exclusive stuff on anything below a C chassis (A6 / A7) but that's not the case any more and apparently we will be able to order Exclusive stuff on the A3 / S3 if we really want to. It's obviously Sepang, and that's going to be one of our available colors. I love it. It's also got matching blue interior stitching which is cool. B&O stereo, and some other stuff as well, but there was no Monroney so I don't know specifics.

As far as pricing and arrival goes:

I know there's been concern over this so I talked to George and he asked "someone" in the know. We won't know pricing until March. (I *think* I heard Geneva mentioned but it's been a *really* long day and I may be remembering wrong.) There will be no delay in S3 arrival. It's slated to be on lots with A3, so late spring / early summer I believe. No specifics on that.

I'll try and get some more shots of the car tomorrow, but I'm in love with it. Now trying to figure what I have to sell to get myself one *just like* the one on the show floor, seats, contrast stitching and all. It's awesome.

-Tim


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

Can you clarify whether a3 is still on track for april? I understand the S3 is not until fall...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

"There will be no delay in S3 arrival. It's slated to be on lots with A3, so late spring / early summer I believe."

woah if true.

tim, can you get confirmation of this again tomorrow just so we know you weren't fed BS from one particular rep?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Can you ask what's up with the different front grille? Where's the center "bar" across the grille?

Audi sent an e-mail on December 21 that stated the S3 would be arriving "this spring." 


_The all-new uncompromised Audi S3__
This spring, the all-new Audi S3 will create a new class of vehicle by subverting class altogether. Its 290-hp 2.0-liter TFSI® engine and quattro® all-wheel drive deliver the uncompromising performance that’s worthy of any Audi, regardless of class. _





Per standard protocol, the Audi Chat people were about useless in confirming or denying.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Besides the grille, could you inquire about the availability of black optics? Sepang Blue NEEDS black optics. That brightwork just ain't gettin' it.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Besides the grille, could you inquire about the availability of black optics? Sepang Blue NEEDS black optics. That brightwork just ain't gettin' it.


agreed, but worst case save money and get it off ECS Tuning and trade in the chrome ones for some nice LED auto folding ones 


On the thread, this is actually great news...but I doubt it will be early summer for the S3, but we can hope. Likely they meant A3 Cabrio + S3, as these are often shown side by side


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

MaX PL said:


> "There will be no delay in S3 arrival. It's slated to be on lots with A3, so late spring / early summer I believe."
> 
> woah if true.
> 
> tim, can you get confirmation of this again tomorrow just so we know you weren't fed BS from one particular rep?


It wasn't just a "rep" that he asked. I can't recall exactly who it was, but someone who would know - either a product planner or someone else in management.



Dan Halen said:


> Can you ask what's up with the different front grille? Where's the center "bar" across the grille?


I suspect that this is the "no front plate state" grille."



Dan Halen said:


> Besides the grille, could you inquire about the availability of black optics? Sepang Blue NEEDS black optics. That brightwork just ain't gettin' it.


I don't know how much they have in the way of specifics, but I'll see if we can ask.



Rudy_H said:


> On the thread, this is actually great news...but I doubt it will be early summer for the S3, but we can hope. Likely they meant A3 Cabrio + S3, as these are often shown side by side


No. George specifically asked about the S3 and A3 sedans.

-Tim


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> agreed, but worst case save money and get it off ECS Tuning and trade in the chrome ones for some nice LED auto folding ones
> 
> 
> On the thread, this is actually great news...but I doubt it will be early summer for the S3, but we can hope. Likely they meant A3 Cabrio + S3, as these are often shown side by side


Oh, I'm good with the mirror caps. It's the mess around the windows that irks me.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I suspect that this is the "no front plate state" grille."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if that's the case, send me a front plate state car! :laugh:


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

well if they said its Spring then its Spring. This is some good news at least; gives time to for the cars to get on the ground. I wouldnt be buying till the winter anyways, so maybe there will be some deals to be had


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

If the S3 is available in the spring, regardless of whatever some AoA suit/deep throat said, with Audi's handling of the entire 3 launch to date...I'll eat my shoe


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

And ill move up from an a3!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

So... here's a thought.

We know that Canada isn't getting the lowered suspension with the Sline package until week 22... early June. It would seem reasonable to believe the US will follow suit. That being the case, one of a couple scenarios seem probable:

• Audi isn't revising the S3 suspension,
• Audi intends to revise the S3 suspension with the Sline suspension and is ahead of schedule, or
• They're coming up with a Frankenstein S3 for a spring launch.

I hope it's the first option.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> If the S3 is available in the spring, regardless of whatever some AoA suit/deep throat said, with Audi's handling of the entire 3 launch to date...I'll eat my shoe


That.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Love the angle from the side..


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> So... here's a thought.
> 
> We know that Canada isn't getting the lowered suspension with the Sline package until week 22... early June. It would seem reasonable to believe the US will follow suit. That being the case, one of a couple scenarios seem probable:
> 
> ...


Actually I seem to remember that there was this change, and something about rims involving the S-Line and the S3 as well. Where the change will occur after the S3 comes out /w the S-Line package. 

Regardless, starting to have this feeling that getting the first year S3 is going to be a very bad idea...if it's just the suspension and something like springs and struts that's fine (which is doubtful)


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> Actually I seem to remember that there was this change, and something about rims involving the S-Line and the S3 as well. Where the change will occur after the S3 comes out /w the S-Line package.
> 
> Regardless, starting to have this feeling that getting the first year S3 is going to be a very bad idea...if it's just the suspension and something like springs and struts that's fine (which is doubtful)


I downloaded the Audi Library app on my Xoom last night, and while I was taking in the A3 section, I noticed that the parking assist package (radar sensors front and rear, plus rear camera) is listed as a "delayed availability" option.

They've been building this car for seven months now in Györ, and the hatchback and sportback have been out even longer. I really can't fathom why we'd be staring at a bunch of delayed availability on the US cars. I will say that they had "European model shown" peppered throughout the A3 pages in the Library app, so I'm cautiously optimistic that the delay notation applies to the European cars. More or less, the thing looks like a content dump from Europe... and that's okay, I guess, albeit a bit confusing. They even left Beluga Brown in there, which I expect we won't see in the US and know you won't see in Canada, at least for MY15.

Frankly, the arrival of the US cars should coincide with the elimination of all "delayed availability" roadblocks. They've had more than long enough.

I could even argue that it's unacceptable that they only now know they need to revise the Sline suspension. Really guys? This isn't your first car to be sold in the US. Get it together!

I just can't fathom that they're going to pull the S3 release up, only to gimp it of magnetic suspension up front while they revise the S suspension. We're all clamoring for them to get their **** together, but I think I'd be entirely reasonable in saying that pulling up the release of an already very late car and having to remove equipment to do so is... wholly asinine.

... and in the interest of fairness, it's entirely possible that, internally, the S3 release date has always been on paper to run concurrent with the A3. As recently as this past summer, George was still hearing March-May for the S3, so it's not at all unlikely that they saw issues mounting in Györ with backlogs and began socializing "Fall 2014" in the media (they really drove that home in Monaco) in order to reset expectations. I'm a big believer in "under-promise and over-deliver," but damn guys, you blew that ability out of the water when you played your hand at NYIAS last year, a full year ahead of launch. :laugh:


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Ok. I was a little off last night, but not much.



ChrisFu said:


> If the S3 is available in the spring, regardless of whatever some AoA suit/deep throat said, with Audi's handling of the entire 3 launch to date...I'll eat my shoe


It was the head of product planning for Audi USA. It's possible that he's incorrect or his information is out of date, but I really don't think so. I'll buy what he says as being on point.

Also, he said we'll have pricing in February, not March. Don't know where I got March from last night, but it was in my head somehow. That one's my bad. February.

I went back and played with the car a little more, as well. No giant revelations beyond what other people who have been in one have said, but they're *really* nice. The whole "bank vault" thing is very apparent and gives a really nice feel to the car when you're in it. (This was what they called one of the design requirements - that every button, dial, and switch in the car should have the distinctive and positive "click" of operating a bank vault lock, and that they should all feel uniformly the same.) I also really like the new MMI touch dial controller a lot. The large size of it makes it easier to use because you can just rest your hand over it and kind of flick the edge with a finger to rotate it - you don't have to grab it or anything. The touch entry for addresses and stuff is the same as in the other cars - it's *very* good at handwriting recognition and you really have to try in order to screw it up. Left handed guys, I'm sorry for you. 

The S3 sport seats are really nice. (And they look really cool with the blue contrast stitching.) They're not quite what the Recaros in the S4 and such are, but they're really close. Very comfortable, and supportive without being annoying or hard to get in and out of. (They're way better than the seats in the MKVII Golf R and GTI, which in my opinion have side bolsters that are just a bit too soft. I was able to get a pretty perfect driving position as far as both in relation to the pedals and the wheel - arms slightly bent, etc. The steering wheel itself I think is great, but that's not a surprise, as this is something that I think Audi usually does really really well anyhow.

Rear seat room…. I was able to "sit behind myself" and have plenty of rear legroom. (Note here that I am "only" about 5'10" on a good day, so I'm not that tall.) It's about how my MKVI and MKV GTIs felt. There is not a heck of a lot of headroom back there, though - my head was touching the roof, so anyone taller than me would definitely have an issue, I'd think. Trunk space is generous, but not totally "black hole" huge. The hinges don't intrude at all and aren't an issue.

All in all, I *really* like the car and I'm even more a fan now than I was before. I can't wait to drive one.

-Tim


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

February. That makes me think it's going to coincide with the debut in the Super Bowl commercial. This thing's starting to line up for pricing and packaging to show up with the advertising, with orders opening concurrently. 

Maybe they're finally going to start getting this thing right.

Did you get any photos of the interior, such as the stitching? They had an R8 Exclusive with blue stitching in LA, and at least on the R8 seats, I wasn't digging it.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It was the head of product planning for Audi USA.


He must be the guy on the left in the above gif.

I've never in my life witnessed a worse product lauch for something I really wanted at one point (which seems like eons ago). The icing on that cake will be if they actually go though with the Super Bowl "absitnence" ads.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> He must be the guy on the left in the above gif.


<snort>


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Did you get any photos of the interior, such as the stitching? They had an R8 Exclusive with blue stitching in LA, and at least on the R8 seats, I wasn't digging it.


You know, I don't think I did.

I'm going back to their stand later though (posting this from Volvo's press work area) and I'll get some. I probably won't be able to post them until tomorrow though. George and I are leaving here later today and driving all the way back to PA / MD this evening so I'm sure I'll be shot when I get home.

-Tim


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm still optimistic about pricing on the S3 in February, but the A3 I would have expected Super Bowl at the LATEST. Nothing like saying you have a product to all of America and the only thing that pops up is 'TBD'...

I have a feeling from Dan / Tim's analysis that all my worries of the front seats is taken care of then. Which is good. Too bad it's an option but at least if I order it I am not going to be incredibly disappointed like I was with the S-Line seats.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> You know, I don't think I did.
> 
> I'm going back to their stand later though (posting this from Volvo's press work area) and I'll get some. I probably won't be able to post them until tomorrow though. George and I are leaving here later today and driving all the way back to PA / MD this evening so I'm sure I'll be shot when I get home.
> 
> -Tim


You guys drove? Yuck. 

I like your analysis of the Golf R seats. I saw some photos in a post by VW on G+, and man do they look underwhelming. Frankly, they cheapen the look of the entire interior, IMO.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Hnnnnngh. 










It looks better here than it did in the R8.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

^ Nice, seats look awesome. I also agree about the MK7 Golf R seats. I like the seats and steering wheel in the MK6 R a lot better.

What is this talk about revising the suspension on the S3? Is this the obligatory higher ride height for US cars thing?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DaLeadBull said:


> ^ Nice, seats look awesome. I also agree about the MK7 Golf R seats. I like the seats and steering wheel in the MK6 R a lot better.
> 
> What is this talk about revising the suspension on the S3? Is this the obligatory higher ride height for US cars thing?


No. It's simply conjecture on my part about how an earlier release of the S3 relates to the known Sline suspension "issue" in Canada (and presumably the US upon order availability for us). It may be a non-issue for one of the three reasons I mentioned in my original post about it, but I thought it was worth pointing out.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Hnnnnngh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, these are the seats I wanted...

Out of curiosity, in the A4 / S4, I don't know what the 'support' is called, but it extends the seat out under your thighs. I think it comes out about 4-6 inches. Anyone know if this worked on the seats above? 

***edit different car interior opps ha


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

The lower picture is an RS7 I think


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> Good, these are the seats I wanted...
> 
> Out of curiosity, in the A4 / S4, I don't know what the 'support' is called, but it extends the seat out under your thighs. I think it comes out about 4-6 inches. Anyone know if this worked on the seats above?
> 
> ***edit different car interior opps ha


Yes. I have a video of its operation from the S3 in LA, but I was never able to get videos to post properly from G+ image backup. I also have a video of the air vent adjustments.

I think it's just called an "adjustable thigh support."


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

ChrisFu said:


> The lower picture is an RS7 I think


Ya you are right - I removed it already lol 
I was like wait...that's not a S3, similar color as the Blue with the first seats, then I saw the extra cup holders and was like...why is there 4 cup holders in the front, then I looked closer and was like, different car


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Tim mentions in the OP that the blue S3 was US spec but I don't see any amber markers in the headlights or any other indication that its US spec. 

Also I love the grill without that stupid looking grey bar behind it. :thumbup:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Could it have amber LEDs?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DaLeadBull said:


> Tim mentions in the OP that the blue S3 was US spec but I don't see any amber markers in the headlights or any other indication that its US spec.


Not a chance. That car, as it sits, doesn't meet US standards. The white A3 used for the rooftop party in LA had the appropriate US-spec headlamps.

This is what we'll be getting:










It may have been US-spec in terms of the features and options we'll have available, but for DOT or FMVSS, not quite.
*
UNLESS...*

... unless the full LED headlamp upgrade includes some hidden amber LEDs as mike3141 suggested. The outward appearance from the photos I've seen, however, would make that seem most unlikely. I can't seem them doing anything other than simply putting LEDs behind the amber reflector on the US units. At least as it sits, I don't see any openings for amber LEDs in the headlamps on the blue car. I don't think the DOT/ FMVSS standards state that a reflector is necessary; rather, the color must be emitted from the side of the car.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

If it's there, I just don't see it.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Those are definitely E-codes.

I am fairly certain that the refelctors themselves have to be amber passively, not just the illumination color.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

great to hear that pricing will be out next month . I am hoping that a well equipped S3 would sticker in the 45k range. I cant go beyond that; i dont even know if i can go up to 45k but i am going to try!


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

nevermind.


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> You guys drove? Yuck.
> 
> I like your analysis of the Golf R seats. I saw some photos in a post by VW on G+, and man do they look underwhelming. Frankly, they cheapen the look of the entire interior, IMO.


I missed this. Where is this posted? I saw the R, but not the coverage and photos of the seats.


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

brennok said:


> I missed this. Where is this posted? I saw the R, but not the coverage and photos of the seats.


http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/volkswagen-golf-r-makes-north-american-debut/


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Meh.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Sorry, it doesn't paste properly from the G+ page.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey now, lets not hate on the Golf R seats too much. For the class of car it's in, the seats are very good. Comparable to the regular sport seats on the A3/S3.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

i dunno why but for some reason the up rated 19 inchers arent doing it for me with Sepang blue. I prefer the lighter colored rims. I like the darker rims on a red or a grey colored S3.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

DaLeadBull said:


> Hey now, lets not hate on the Golf R seats too much. For the class of car it's in, the seats are very good. Comparable to the regular sport seats on the A3/S3.


Agreed, these should have AT LEAST been the S-Line / S standard seats.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

With the way that Audis manufacture brake dust, I would recommend the darker colored wheels.
I am about to replace the wheels on my new car just because I am tired of cleaning them constantly and spending $20 a month on Armor all wheel protectant.


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

….or just buy a good set of pads…..


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> Agreed, these should have AT LEAST been the S-Line / S standard seats.


I like the bolster profile- better than the S3, even (I sat in the GTI at the LA Auto Show)- but I think the seats look generic overall. That's my gripe. I especially dislike that asinine "pattern" on the .:R seats.


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> ….or just buy a good set of pads…..


This. I actually did both - new pads and black wheels. After two weeks, they look virtually the same from 5 feet away as they did immediately after getting washed.


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

EZ said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/volkswagen-golf-r-makes-north-american-debut/


Thanks somehow I missed that pic. 

The seats look nearly identical in that pic to the ones in my R32 which is fine with me. 

I agree I am not a fan of the black and white one Dan posted.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Yeah those two-tone seats with the faux carbon fiber pattern look terrible. That would be a deal breaker. The all black ones look right for the car. Simple, well bolstered, good visibility, adjustable. Will the S3 have a seat option other than the diamond pattern?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> You guys drove? Yuck.


Yeah.... from where George lives, it's about 7.5 hours without stops. That's not "that" bad, and when you dick around with airports and everything it would have taken nearly as long, door - to - door, to fly. Plus we got a fun road trip in and had a car available while we were there.



Dan Halen said:


> Yes. I have a video of its operation from the S3 in LA, but I was never able to get videos to post properly from G+ image backup. I also have a video of the air vent adjustments.
> 
> I think it's just called an "adjustable thigh support."


That's correct, and the blue car did have them.


DaLeadBull said:


> Tim mentions in the OP that the blue S3 was US spec but I don't see any amber markers in the headlights or any other indication that its US spec.


I may have been wrong about that, but see below:



ChrisFu said:


> Those are definitely E-codes.
> 
> I am fairly certain that the refelctors themselves have to be amber passively, not just the illumination color.


I *think* you're right here. What I suspect is that this car was an early build that's not *quite* production ready, or that they stuck the LEDs in there to show it or something. The navi had US maps in it, etc, so that part and everything else I looked at is US spec. (The Euro spec cars they use for this stuff are often German market or home country to the factory market and they'll have all the prompts in German, with German maps - or Hungarian, in the case of a TT I had once...) The lights may not be US spec, though. It does look like the US spec full LED lamps do have amber reflectors in the side.

As a "side" note, that's also what they're doing with the 7th gen Golf for our market. Instead of having stupid reflector / turn repeaters in the bumper, they've moved them to be integrated into the headlamp. Euro headlamp swap and suddenly bang - no more side reflectors. I really like that.



DaLeadBull said:


> Hey now, lets not hate on the Golf R seats too much. For the class of car it's in, the seats are very good. Comparable to the regular sport seats on the A3/S3.


It's not how the seats look that I was talking about, btw - it's specifically the stiffness of the side bolsters, and particularly the thigh bolsters. In the current cars they're fairly stiff, and in the MKVIIs that I looked at and sat in at the show, they're actually really soft, so the seat doesn't "hold" you quite as well.

-Tim


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> As a "side" note, that's also what they're doing with the 7th gen Golf for our market. Instead of having stupid reflector / turn repeaters in the bumper, they've moved them to be integrated into the headlamp. Euro headlamp swap and suddenly bang - no more side reflectors. I really like that.
> -Tim


So glad I'll be able to get a car, off the lot, that doesn't require a bumper swap and a seat swap. 

It's about time.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I know there's been concern over this so I talked to George and he asked "someone" in the know. We won't know pricing until March. (I *think* I heard Geneva mentioned but it's been a *really* long day and I may be remembering wrong.) There will be no delay in S3 arrival. It's slated to be on lots with A3, so late spring / early summer I believe. No specifics on that.
> 
> 
> -Tim


If they're pulling up the release, they're still pretending they aren't doing so. From http://audiusanews.com/pressrelease/3658/1/audi-announces-detailed-pricing-all-new-2015-a3:

_*The A3 sedan will be joined later in 2014 by the recently announced Audi A3 Cabriolet, A3 TDI clean diesel, the high-performance S3 sedan and in early 2015, the A3 Sportback e-tron® gasoline electric hybrid (PHEV). 
*_
I'll remain hopeful but realistic as I still have somewhat extreme doubts about the musings of this "someone" as they've now been invalidated on the pricing information.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I'll remain hopeful but realistic as I still have somewhat extreme doubts about the musings of this "someone" as they've now been invalidated on the pricing information.


How have they been invalidated?

The pricing I was talking about was S3 pricing, which he said we'd have in February, and so far that hasn't changed. The wording of that mail does make it seem like S3 is coming later, but who knows. I will say that this person was someone who I'd put a high reliability rating on, and who would know. The only reason I'm not saying specifically who it was is that I'm not sure that George indicated to them that he was asking so I could post it here. 

-Tim


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> How have they been invalidated?
> 
> The pricing I was talking about was S3 pricing, which he said we'd have in February, and so far that hasn't changed. The wording of that mail does make it seem like S3 is coming later, but who knows. I will say that this person was someone who I'd put a high reliability rating on, and who would know. The only reason I'm not saying specifically who it was is that I'm not sure that George indicated to them that he was asking so I could post it here.
> 
> -Tim



Ooh... your statement was specifically about S3 pricing? Alright! 

"Invalidated" was probably a strong word. And no worries, I don't really care to know who it was. I mean, I do- but I'd probably not know who it is, anyway... and furthermore, I certainly don't want you to turn the proverbial tap off. 

For what it's worth, the line I pasted is worded the same way as it's been for a while now; ergo, copy, paste, copy, paste, more than likely. Really I'm just trying not to get my hopes up too much. I'm sure you understand.


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

Edmunds says August for S3.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

In something recent, or...?

The estimate Audi was socializing with the press group in Monaco a few months back was August. That's the most prevalent thing out there at this point, and the other major reason I called the credibility of Tim's source into question- the major reason being the wording I called out above from the most recent press release. I don't doubt Tim, and as he was around for the discussion with this source, I trust that he's reasonably confident in stating what he's stated. 

That said, I'm about damn tired of getting my hopes up with anything related to this launch, so I'll continue to try to force myself to believe August, while remaining optimistic for something sooner.


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

The review I read on 2addicts was older than I thought. It's from 11/13.

http://www.2addicts.com/forums/showpost.php?p=15266812&postcount=41

On the upside, Audi is getting a rise in interest after the Sepang Blue pix were posted. That combined with M235's relatively portly weight, with the delayed introduction of LSD, may make the S3 the surprise favorite.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I love the clueless “it's just an overpriced Golf" nonsense that purported “enthusiasts” sling. But that's fine- let them fill the Golf Rs and leave the S3s to those who aren't making pointless noise.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

One thing I noticed on the A3 line is what looked like different colored headlights...
The e-tron, cabriolet and S3 had a grey color to them. The A3 was more silver. Don't know if my eyes were playing tricks on me or not....

A3









E-tron, Cabriolet


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

IMHO if you can afford an S3 then you can afford an S4. That S3 is small so I why not just get an S4?


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

tcardio said:


> IMHO if you can afford an S3 then you can afford an S4. That S3 is small so I why not just get an S4?


why is that ? the pricing on the s3 is not out and its kinda hard to find any base s4 ~ 48k ish

also some people might prefer smaller body and better mpg.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

T1no said:


> why is that ? the pricing on the s3 is not out and its kinda hard to find any base s4 ~ 48k ish
> 
> also some people might prefer smaller body and better mpg.


He's trolling. He posted that same thing in another thread, and rather than acknowledge the posts calling out the high level of foolishness in such a statement, he moves on to another thread to peddle the same wares. I rather enjoy the high level of discourse we've had here recently and hope such clowning doesn't degrade the value of the forum.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

S3 has new interior, better mpg, just as fast as S4.

thats why i'd get the S3. why exactly should i want a larger car? whats the draw?


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

I got an e-mail yesterday from John Schilling, Audiusa project manager for the A3/S3. He was kind enough to answer
my question as to when the S3 is available. 

*"It will go on sale here in the U.S this coming fall, probably August."*

Also, according to Automobile magazine and Car&Driver who've both recently published "First Drives" reviews of the S3
say that they were told the S3 will not be available in manual in the U.S..


----------



## VDubGTI819 (May 16, 2012)

*S3 Roof*

Anyone know what the roof of the S3 is going to be like? From the NAIAS photos, the roof appears to be black. Is this going to be standard on all S3 models? I would love my S3 to have a black roof.

Also, does anyone know the material of the roof? I don't think its Carbon fiber, as I have not read about that anywhere. But wouldn't that be nice


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VDubGTI819 said:


> Anyone know what the roof of the S3 is going to be like? From the NAIAS photos, the roof appears to be black. Is this going to be standard on all S3 models? I would love my S3 to have a black roof.
> 
> Also, does anyone know the material of the roof? I don't think its Carbon fiber, as I have not read about that anywhere. But wouldn't that be nice


It's about 2/3 black as a result of the "panoramic" roof. Near as I could tell, the black around the roof glass is just some sort of metal, though it is part of the roof assembly itself rather than part of the body of the car, evidenced by the narrow rubber seal between the black metal and the roof of the car


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

The "panoramic" roof on the A3/S3 is, lets be honest, a joke. Its pure marketing, as its only a slightly wider standard sunroof looking from inside the car and some black painted panels on the adjacent outer roof.

Apparently modern styling mandates that the top of new cars be all glass, or look all glass or black. I dont get it.


----------



## VDubGTI819 (May 16, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> It's about 2/3 black as a result of the "panoramic" roof. Near as I could tell, the black around the roof glass is just some sort of metal, though it is part of the roof assembly itself rather than part of the body of the car, evidenced by the narrow rubber seal between the black metal and the roof of the car.


Thanks for that quick response, Dan. I appreciate it. I did not know it was only 2/3rds of the way. From that picture, I do not like the idea of it and just doesn't look good to me. I was hoping for the entire roof to be black. 

Would you by any chance know if the moonroof comes standard on the S3 or if its an option? I know the panoramic would obviously be another option.



ChrisFu said:


> The "panoramic" roof on the A3/S3 is, lets be honest, a joke. Its pure marketing, as its only a slightly wider standard sunroof looking from inside the car and some black painted panels on the adjacent outer roof.
> 
> Apparently modern styling mandates that the top of new cars be all glass, or look all glass or black. I dont get it.


I don't like the panoramic roof idea, but I do like the roof to be all black. IMO it makes the car look that much better and more aggressive. My personal favorite is seeing it on the E92 M3. However, if you see an E92 M3 in white with a sunroof, it looks like a girls car :facepalm:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VDubGTI819 said:


> Thanks for that quick response, Dan. I appreciate it. I did not know it was only 2/3rds of the way. From that picture, I do not like the idea of it and just doesn't look good to me. I was hoping for the entire roof to be black.
> 
> Would you by any chance know if the moonroof comes standard on the S3 or if its an option? I know the panoramic would obviously be another option.


That's the only roof configuration on the A3 and S3 for the North American market; no solid roof option, and no normal moonroof below this "panoramic" roof.

I intend to have the rest of the roof covered with gloss black vinyl when I take delivery. I do wish they offered a factory "black complete" option, but alas, that's not in the cards at this time.


----------



## VDubGTI819 (May 16, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> That's the only roof configuration on the A3 and S3 for the North American market; no solid roof option, and no normal moonroof below this "panoramic" roof.
> 
> I intend to have the rest of the roof covered with gloss black vinyl when I take delivery. I do wish they offered a factory "black complete" option, but alas, that's not in the cards at this time.


I was already thinking that, actually. That's what I'm leaning towards right now rather than just having a moonroof.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Here are a few photos I took in LA:

The glass looks like it covers a huge opening, doesn't it?










Sadly, that's just not the case.










At least it doesn't take up valuable headroom.










It *is* absolutely a larger opening than what VW and Audi have been producting for the past decade. As Chris alluded, though, the "panoramic" title is just a bit disingenuous, IMO. I forgot to take my measuring tape with me when I went to the show (go ahead, laugh it up), but based on my eyeball calculation, it's probably 25% larger than the opening we're used to on VW and Audi cars.

Also note that it appears we'll be getting a mesh shade, presumably in the interest of headroom conservation. I imagine it rolls onto a roller of some sort, reducing the need to intrude on rear seat headroom for a rigid panel.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

It's no Open Sky System, but I'll take it. I really liked the way it made a good bit of light for the front of the cabin when I saw the car on Sunday.


----------



## VDubGTI819 (May 16, 2012)

I really don't like the way it opens up. Does it really have to stick out like that?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

If it doesn't stick out, it would have to open "inside" the roof, which would cut another inch or so from the already little rear seat headroom.


----------



## VDubGTI819 (May 16, 2012)

EZ said:


> If it doesn't stick out, it would have to open "inside" the roof, which would cut another inch or so from the already little rear seat headroom.


Would also increase more weight onto the vehicle I believe.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

I think it looks kind of strange to have the painted area around the sunroof. I would have preferred to have no sunroof because of the cost, heat, complexity, and weight with second choice just painting all of the top body color.

Not sure if painting the rest of the roof black or the black area body color would be worth the expense and trouble. 

My Z4M has the top painted piano black. Previous owner had it painted and I think it looks good but I wouldn't have spent the money to do it. I also think it makes the top of the car hotter, middle of the summer when it is 100 degrees it seems like you can feel the heat coming through the roof.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

dmorrow said:


> I think it looks kind of strange to have the painted area around the sunroof. I would have preferred to have no sunroof because of the cost, heat, complexity, and weight with second choice just painting all of the top body color.
> 
> Not sure if painting the rest of the roof black or the black area body color would be worth the expense and trouble.
> 
> My Z4M has the top painted piano black. Previous owner had it painted and I think it looks good but I wouldn't have spent the money to do it. I also think it makes the top of the car hotter, middle of the summer when it is 100 degrees it seems like you can feel the heat coming through the roof.


Most people (i know i will) will probably wrap the rest of the roof with a black inlay. Looks just as good as paint, costs a fraction of painting and is reversable.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dgA9gnQiJE thank god we aren't getting the manual transmission S3 sportback in NA......


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

kevlartoronto said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dgA9gnQiJE thank god we aren't getting the manual transmission S3 sportback in NA......


Why did I watch this? I hate living in the states sometimes.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Went to the show Wednesday. Sat in the A3 S-Line. Seats were very comfortable. I did extend the leg support on the driver's seat. The handwriting recognition on the Nav wheel was really good (did some horrible chicken scratch, and it figured out what I wrote). Controls felt laid out well with ease to access with minimum effort. Visibility seemed very good (granted, was just sitting and not driving).

One thing I did notice was that the door opening seemed to be smaller than I was expecting. I'm a rather big guy and typically have to have the seat all the way down and most of the way back. I was hitting into the steering wheel when getting in. That may have been from previous people adjusting the steering wheel and pulling it out. Other than that, it felt very good from the driver's seat.

Sat in a Cadillac ATS (one of the competitors) and was let down with the interior. Doesn't have the refined finish and same high level of materials used to match what Audi offers. It definitely better than what GM has done in the past, but still behind what Audi does today.


----------

